# Friday Five!!



## redkitty (Feb 2, 2007)

Five things about your Friday!!! 


1.  The sun is actually out today
2.  Adzuki Bean soup is currently simmering in kitchen! (smells lovely!)
3.  My husband just accepted a job paying twice his current salary! 
4.  I found a wonderful new forum I love (yes this one!!)
5.  Started my day with 1 hour of yoga.


Hope all of you have a wonderful Friday!!!


----------



## Toots (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow redkitty - his salary is going to DOUBLE?  thats great!

Five things about my Friday:

1.  Its FRIDAY - thank God!
2.  Its Super Bowl Weekend!
3.  Its donut day at work!
4.  Its going to be cold and snowy all w/end, but I'm going to sit by the fire and read (not go anywhere!)
5.  My tight skirt fit this a.m. and isn't so tight (so I might rethink that donut)

Have a good w/end everyone -


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 2, 2007)

Crumbs, those are both good Fridays for real. Mine's not so great so I won't ruin the mood. Enjoy yours for me too.


----------



## lulu (Feb 2, 2007)

Snoop, we all love you, that can be your number one for Friday!

1. I had lunch with my OH's boss, which I was dreading, and it was actually GREAT and she is one of the loveliest people I have met!
2. DH got his work laptop this week: fewer late nights at work as he can work from home in the evenings
3. Today I have gas, electricity AND plumbing, lol
4.  I just got home and my baby cats gave me huge kisses and are so pleased to see me
5. My seeds are sprouting in their yoghurt pots and bringing some life in we have lettuces and rocket and some sweet peas.

Great thread idea!


----------



## mugsy27 (Feb 2, 2007)

Toots said:
			
		

> 5.  My tight skirt fit this a.m. and isn't so tight (so I might rethink that donut)-



ummm...pictures?!?


----------



## jkath (Feb 2, 2007)

redkitty, what a wonderful idea for a thread!

1. Life is good
2. My 6th grade son kissed me goodbye in the car at school
3. It's a beautiful day - sunny and chilly at the same time
4. The Bears are in the Superbowl 
5. I'm re-organizing filing cabinets today (I love to be organized!)


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2007)

1. I don't have to work today
2. I have a plan for dinner
3. We are getting some "just us" family time this weekend
4. My treadmill is fixed!
5. We're all well and healthy. (that should have been #1)


----------



## Barbara (Feb 2, 2007)

1. Dinner last night with kids & grandkids
2. beautiful day
3. Found a fun food forum (this one)
4. Food in the fridge/pantry/freezer
5. hot coffee in front of me


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

1.  Lou gets in at the train station at 6:30
2.  I finally get to have a cocktail
3.  I'm all caught up for paperwork this week
4.  I don't have to hit any markets on the way home.
5.  Lou will be here in 6 hours!


Yeah yeah, I did one twice....but it's a big one, it deserves to be mentioned twice


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2007)

congrats to mr. kitty on your promotion.


1. i got up late but there was no traffic so i got in to work on time today, and got a parking spot right away.

2. let the gluttony begin! various dept.'s are catering this weekend for the super bowl. sammiches, chips, cookies, and soda for lunch today.

3. i think i'm going to make beef stew in the crock pot for tomorrow, if the meat hasn't been put in the freezer. i'm lobbying for sushi take out for tonight.

4. was just offered o.t. for next friday. cha-ching!

5. my neighbor's car was stolen. the same car that i chased the theives away from a few weeks ago. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## RMS (Feb 2, 2007)

1.  Tonight is girl's night out.
2.  I'm going to the movies.
3.  I'm NOT cooking tonight.
4.  I'm ordering pizza instead.
5.  I'm being very selfish today!!!!!!


----------



## corazon (Feb 2, 2007)

Happy Friday everyone!  Sounds like a lot a great days out there!

1. Hanging with my family
2. Preparing and dancing in a modern dance performance tonight
3. Some alone time today, ahhh
4. I'll be driving home in the dark tonight.  I love driving at night.  No cars on the road.
5. After the show tonight, I'll be hanging out with some friends.

Sounds like a good day.


----------



## shpj4 (Feb 2, 2007)

The day is warm and sunny.
I am going to Santa Barbara for the weekend.
Jolie can't wait to play with Tiny who is also a brown Toy Poddle who belong to my friends in Santa Barbara.
I love the clean air and shopping in Santa Barbara.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2007)

1. Jeep did not slip on roads during freezing rain on the way home.
2. Got a $50 rebate check from Staples for something HH bought.
3. In the mail, HH also got the cutest picture of puppies among the tools from Ducks Unlimited for his long-term membership.
4. I helped get two people out of deadline jams at work today.
5. I'm gonna take my shoes off in a minute.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 2, 2007)

Woke up a 4:30 this AM and went outside to spread salt on the 260 foot driveway, that was covered with a very thin sheet of very slippery ice, down a steep hill.

Six AM managed to get down said hill, but the rest was easy (thank you county and state folks who were out all night salting down the roads).

Was able to help a very nice couple from Poland who really needed some help. Hope it works out.

Something that would have kept me at work half the night was cancelled - yippee.

Poured a dram, OK a dram and a half, of a single malt Scotch whisky and am here now.

All in all a pretty good day.  Now where did I put that whisky?


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2007)

Its Friday again!  Horay!!!

1.  It snowed here, two days in a row!
2.  Husband is coming home tonight after being away for work.
3.  The headache I had for two days is finally gone.
4.  Baking cookies this weekend (haven't baked in months!)
5.  I got puppy kisses from my sweet doggy.

How's everyones Friday so far??!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2007)

good timing with #'s 2 and 3 redkitty, and heck, #4 too!

i've just started my friday.

1. i tried a local shortcut to the gw bridge this morning, and got stuck in twice as much traffic.  shoulda stayed on the highway. 

2. i was able to find a broken meter. hopefully, i can park for free today.

3. logged in and got a nice pm from m squared.  

4. brought my new camera into work to load the software and upload pix my system here. will post some pix soon.

5. did you know friday was named after goddesses of beauty?
in english, it's frigga (or freyja) the german goddess, hence _frietag_ or _friday._
in romance languages, it's derived from venus, such as viernes in spanish, venerdi in italian.


----------



## Toots (Feb 9, 2007)

TGIF - we made it!  Here is my Friday 5:

1.  Sun is out and its a "balmy" 9 degrees here **but at least the sun is out!**
2.  Going to a new art exhibit tonight called Food as Art - should be right up my alley!
3.  get to sleep in tomorrow for a change!
4.  Netflix arrived and I have "Flags of our Fathers" to watch this w/end!
5.  Its payday!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm signing my son up for preschool this fall this morning.
I'm taking my son to his first "parents day out" program-the first time without me.
I'm reviewing the curriculum guide to help my daughter choose her high school classes for the fall.
The good news is:

   4.    It has warmed up to -7 degrees F this morning.
   5.    It is Friday and not Monday.

Friends, I'm not trying to  be negative this morning, I'm just sad, kind of blue.  On the  bright side - I am going to run alot of errands while my son is in "school" today - hence the long underwear!


----------



## RMS (Feb 9, 2007)

1.  I'm making tomato sauce today.
2.  We're having spaghetti and meatballs for dinner!
3.  I'm going to start some seeds indoors for this year's garden today.
4.  I don't have any errands to run today.
5.  I'm looking forward to relaxing this weekend.


----------



## lulu (Feb 9, 2007)

I had a bit of a rough start to the day as a family friend (my father's best friend) died through the night.  He had lung cancer, and we all knew it was happening, but there is expecting and there is happening.  So today I have been looking hard for the good things today.

1. DH got home last night and we did not have to spend it apart, despite the snow!
2. I got an invitation which I joyfully accepted to go somewhere I have wanted to go.
3. I got not one, but two bottles of perfume thanks to duty free shopping last night.
4. We are going out to night and eting seafood
5. We think we might finally buy a camcorder this weekend!


----------



## Alix (Feb 9, 2007)

1. Youngest daughter has no school so we are going shopping together.
2. Oldest daughter comes home from camp today.
3. Weather is FREEZING outside.
4. Still no idea what to do for dinner.
5. Going to rent a movie and have family time tonight.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 9, 2007)

In no particular order:

1.  For some reason breakfast was especially tasty this morning.  Homemade bread toasted with cinnamon sugar and a cup of blackberry sage tea.

2.  Dinner is already assembled and ready to go into the oven.  Yeah!

3.  All my Friday chores went like lightning and I was done way before I'd expected.

4.  Buck and I just made a contact with a local newspaper that might pick up both our columns.  Paying more than our normal rate, too.  

5.  I have a new knitting toy to play with and feel like a child in a toy store.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 9, 2007)

1. I had sushi
2. My cat barfed up a hairball
3. I bought a nice bottle of wine
4. I bought anti-hairball food for my cat
5. I rented a movie


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 9, 2007)

Coco Dolly is home for the weekend

Two catered events went off without a hitch

Mark (my son) actually vacuumed downstairs before he went to work

Someone said something nice to me today

I can see the steam rising from the hot tub


Hope everyone else is having a nice evening, too!


----------



## corazon (Feb 10, 2007)

Taught a class in the morning

Had some alone time with some tea and a book.  Yahoo!

Went to the park with dh and the kids.  That was fun.

Got a little time with my husband minus kids

Last but not least, the sun is shining!


----------



## lulu (Feb 10, 2007)

I am doing a Saturday five to make up for not playing the game with joy yesterday 
1.  Spent whole day with DH and had a long lovely lie in
2.  Bought a camcorder!!!!!
3.  Got invited to stay with a friend later in the week in another part of Italy
4.  Bought the biggest pear I have ever sen in my life!
5.  Have cracked open a lovely glass of wine while we decide which tourist attraction we'll visit tomorrow

and one for luck

6.  Did a whole car journey in Italy without swearing, breaking into a sweat or crying....I must be getting used to the place!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2007)

lulu andretti?  

hey, i think you just came up with the "saturday six"!

be careful: wine, camcorders, and free time are tools of the devil.


----------



## middie (Feb 10, 2007)

Yesterday I...

1. PIcked up my pay-check
2. Got the invitations out to my son's b-day party
3. Got an e-check done for my car so I could renew my plates
4. Spent time with my son earlier in the day
5. Spent time with my sister and her kids in the evening until this morning.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 10, 2007)

A day late ....

1.  Paul stayed home from work
2. We went to starbucks
3. We took a three hour nap
4. Didn't do any house work!!!
5. Lily Lily Queen of cats is starting to poop in the litter box!  This is reason for celebration!!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 10, 2007)

Another late entry!!

Yesterday

1. My allergy has started a month early... gak 
2. made a CD cover design for Cris's customer, 120 copies to be made over the weekend...
3. Did Body Pump and Fitboxe at the gym
4. made some apple turnovers, as we have lots of apples on hand right now
5. saw "Night at the Museum" before we went to sleep... the film started out slow but picked up the pace later on, I particularly liked Robin Williams' Theodore Roosevelt and the feuding cowboys vs. Roman gladiators!!


----------



## redkitty (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Friday everyone!

1.  The boy is coming home tonight! 
2.  All the laundry is done & house is clean.
3.  Got 2 dvd's to watch tonight
4.  Going to see Hot Fuzz in theatre tomorrow (yay!)
5.  I made up a new recipe and it came out sooooo yummy!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 16, 2007)

1. Got to sleep in 2 extra hours (school delay)
2. Sun is shining brightly through the windows
3. Starting to make a huge dent in the laundry (been lazy with it and haven't done any for several days.... )
4. Psyched about a possible new job prospect working with the disabled (mentally & physically).  Going to get the application today.
5. Downloading me some great music (norah jones, corinne bailey rae, james blunt, daniel powter, teddy geiger and john mayer).....and thats just today


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 16, 2007)

1. My "Fresh Apple Cake"(recipe by Constance!) is cooling off on a rack, waiting to be frosted... what a tempting aroma!! 

2. Chatted via Skype with Paolo, a friend in Cornwall for the first time in 5 months!

3. Got out the dreaded sewing kit and did my best to fix the worn out spot of my boxing glove without sewing my fingers.  (Cris never got around to do it for me as he promised...  He is much better at sewing!)

4. Downloaded Take That's comeback album!!   They still sound awesome!!  (Okay I confess I have a weak spot for certain boybands!)

5. Heading out for the gym in a couple of hours for body pump and fitboxe lessons.


----------



## lulu (Feb 16, 2007)

1. Made a good split pea soup as prep for stacking the freezer for DH for while I am away next week
2. We decided Friday night is fondue night...I have ever made fondue, so especially looking forward to it!
3. I'm flying to Rome for the first time tomorrow!
4. Today is the end of the great bean eating experiment..thank goodness!
5. The sun is out!


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2007)

1. Make breakfast
2. Wash dishes
3. Finish laundry
4. Exchange coat for a larger one
5. Pick up check when I go to work.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Feb 16, 2007)

1. Just about caught up with work
2. Lots of work still to do (not a bad thing for someone who works freelance)
3. Beautiful sunny evening
4. Kidneys for supper
5. Day out hunting for generators tomorrow (more exciting than it sounds, as we're getting ready for our new home)


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 16, 2007)

1.  Although it's cold, the sky is a beautiful blue.  (we're about 20 below normal)

2.  Mr HB is helping with errands tomorrow so I don't have to do them today.

3.  I just decided to go to see the grandkids in May.

4.  All the laundry is done.

5.  Plus, my kids and DIL are calling me and emailing a lot more than usual....now that has me spooked.  Do they know something that I don't.


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 16, 2007)

1.  Last day of work until 26 February

2.  Almost last day of cold weather for a week

3.  Picking up some travel size toiletries

4.  Brushing out freshly shampooed pink and purple wigs

5. Lou gets in tonight so he can start the vacation too!!!


I have sooooooooo gotta get out of this office/kitchen and get busy vacationing!!


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 16, 2007)

1. The sun is shining.

2.  The temperature has risen to -10C.

3.  My cat caught the mouse that was in the house.

4.  I finished a major project at work.

5.  My sweetie won a 50/50 draw!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2007)

1. i got a parking ticket overnight because my town parking registration had expired.   $53 bucks! gimme a break. 

2. i got a free parking spot this morning at a broken meter, because all of those teeny weeny cars could not make it thru the snow that was piled up in the spot.  

3. then dw called. i had to rush home because the smoke alarms were going off for 30 seconds or so every 10 minutes. i found one of the alarms upstairs had gotten some dust in it when we moved a hepa filter. the dust was causing the alarm to go off intermittently.  

4. i stopped into city hall on my way back into work, and renewed my parking sticker and hopefully had the ticket quashed.  

5. now i have to stay until 6pm, and i'm back in at midnight for another double.


----------



## lulu (Feb 16, 2007)

BT, think yourself lucky!  We have been laughing since we left London.  Living in Zone 2 (ie central, but just outside the congestion charge) we paid an exorbitant amount to be able to park in our street or the surrounding halfdozen streets, 8 pounds a day each time we needed to go into the central zone, when firned svisit in cars we have to give them a resident's visitor's permit, at about a tenner a pop, but still cheaper than parking on a metre and even with all that we were averaging a ticket a month, at 60 pounds (about 120 dollars today) a pop. Plus our vehicle tax, our astronomical insurance and fuel taxes  ARGHHHHH.  I ge5t the idea, we should all be using public transport in the city, and essentially ZI agree with that but DH said the cost of public transport has shot up this year too. non card holders two pounds for a single bus journey!!!! almost enough to stop me being homesick!


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 16, 2007)

hmmmmm..okay
1. it is nice and sunny outside today,nice to feel the warmth through the window.
2.My honey is home for the weekend 

3.don't have to cook tonight because we have leftover chicken stew
4.sometime(hopefully)this weekend we are going out for a nice Greek dinner (one of my all time favorite foods)
5.everyone is happy & healthy (but me on the healthy part) & Jake is so happy to have daddy home

i hope everyone else here at DC has a good friday as well


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2007)

1. lulu, i've heard about the extra vehicle fees and taxes that are surcharged in london.

2. are the surcharges just for a section of the city, or for all of london?

3. they're thinking of doing that south of 72nd street here in nyc.

4. i'll just park above 72nd and skate into work if i have to.

5. i work on 57th, so it's not far.

(lol, hey, it's the friday five, right?)


----------



## lulu (Feb 16, 2007)

1.  glad you heard
2.  They are being extended to cover the areas of west kensington and chelsea this year, cuurently they run over the city of london (the financial district) and as far north as Marylebone (go on....I wanna know how that would be pronounced by americans!).  Its a sizable portion of zones 1 and two, but not as far north as south.
3. I wanna swear.  Poor south of 72nd street.  Its driven a lot of the independant shops that were hanging on by the skin of their teeth out of business.  I know I am not backwards about my green tendancies but the congestion charge how it was presented in London was not effective, and speaking as a woman with a somewhat dangerous job in UK, not driving away from court has occasionally put me in some "danger" from clients.
4. well, your underground system is better than ours.  I told my F-i-L (who lives in Greenwich village) that my s-il and B-i-l should learn to drive at some point....he told me "noone drives in NY..there is too much traffic" and could not understand why I got the hiccups from laughing so much
5. And NYC is flat right?  Marching up the hill from Euston to Hamsptead almost kills me!  

Thank goodness I'm away for the Saturday six this week....thank goodness we don't have a Monday number...the first number in English beginning with M I can think of is a million!


----------



## luvs (Feb 16, 2007)

cooking, visiting, seeing, holding, & cuddling a new baby, discusscooking, adult beverages.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 23, 2007)

ITS FRIDAY!!!!  YAY! 

1.  The sun is out, this is quite shocking since I'm in England!
2.  I'm making a delicious Indian dish for dinner.
3.  We get to watch Heroes later!
4.  I'm baking a chocolate cake from scratch (first time in years!)
5.  I have to mop the kitchen floor later  

Hope you all have a lovely, fabulous Friday!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Going through facial tissue papers like mad, as the accursed annual spring allergy has started in full force. 
2. Making a new music compilation for Pedro, our new Pump instructor
3. Sorting out various files on the puter as some HDs are getting full
4. Going to the market and get some vegs and fruits
5. Gym time at 18, followed by dinner at Rita's, our friend nearby.


----------



## cara (Feb 23, 2007)

1. Had a nice wellness morning
2. and a nice cleaning morning...
3. I'm waiting for the insurance expert to view the damages in our flat due to the missing roof
4. sun is coming through the fog
5. have to go shopping.. almost nothing to eat and no coffee!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2007)

rofl cara. i guess #3 facilitates #4. 

ok, my five:

1. i got up late, and got off to work even later because i promised dw i'd do the dishes downstairs, and put away a load of cat food that i picked up yesterday.

2. gotta love holiday weeks; no traffic at all, so i got in on time.

3. i walked into work this morning to a very rude phone call from the director of sydication services asking where my supervisor was, because the system that i reinstalled and configured yesterday was STILL having audio problems. i turned the system over to her dept to be checked out yesterday afternoon, not sure if everything was kosher. suddenly, it became an emergency when they finally went to use the system this morning.
i think i've fixed it now, but i may have to "run diags" on the system for a good part of the day, keeping it out of service. hee hee.
where's my pocket protector. "and the geeks shall inherit the earth"...

4. i'm off to search ebay for cell phone and digital camera stuff.

5. going to costco after work. i hope there's lots of good samples.


----------



## cara (Feb 23, 2007)

not necessarily.. 
the workers finished their work around lunchtime today, so I hope everything will be fixed by the middle of next weeks... but nice weather would be great for, although I think the rain won't come back into our kitchen now...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2007)

oh, sorry cara, didn't mean to laugh at your misfortune. i didn't realize that you were actually living there, and there's been bad weather. hope it gets fixed soon.
do you have a telescope?   (just kidding)


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2007)

Waiting for the clinic to open to find out if I have strep throat. 

Headache going away now (thank you gatorade)

Thankful for the good friends I have made on DC

Going to make chicken cacciatore for dinner tonight

Its snowing again. Pretty, soft, downy flakes that make everything look like fairyland until you try to drive on it. EEK. Maybe I'll walk to the clinic!


----------



## corazon (Feb 23, 2007)

Going out with some friends tonight  

It's snowing  

dh is on his motorcycle, coming home from work.  yikes!  We may go pick him up in this weather.

Kids are cranky already

Me too

(moan moan moan, whine whine whine)


----------



## pdswife (Feb 23, 2007)

Drinking my morning coffee.

Lily is sleeping nicely beside me.

Steak and baked potatoes for dinner. ( I think)

Dinner with friends tomorrow and I can't wait!! Fun!

Paul called just now... just to tell me he loved me. : )


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 23, 2007)

1. It's the day before saturday which is our busier day.
2. Boss has been gone for most of the day.
3. Payday
4. Had a great southwestern chicken chili for lunch
5.My husband will be in a good mood being that He doesn't have to work tomorrow. ( Lucky guy)


----------



## Katie H (Feb 23, 2007)

1.  Went on a interior design consult and came away with a new client.  Also some refinishing/restoration work for Buck.

2.  Drove through some beautiful countryside on the way to my appointment.  One area looked like lime green velvet.  Gorgeous.

3.  Were notified by Netflix that they were reducing our monthly rate.

4.  One of my outside kitties, Ty, who'd been gone for several days came home.

5.  Daffodils and naked ladies (surprise lilies) are coming up in our yard.    Spring's not far away.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh Katie, I miss Netflix sooo much..


----------



## corazon (Mar 2, 2007)

*bumpity bump*
It's not Friday here for another 15 minutes, so I'll post my Five Alive later.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## lulu (Mar 2, 2007)

Its friday here though!

1. we are going away for a horsey weekend to a classical equitation seminar and I am really excited about it
2. there is no doubting it is spring here now
3. my car started with out even a grumble last night, despite not having been run for two weeks, the patient little thing, I love my car
4. I feel REALLY well this morning, none of the normal aches and pains!
5. Got to see DH in work mode last night and fell in love with him all over again (I did not know he could be so tough....my knees went weak!)


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 2, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> 5. Got to see DH in work mode last night and fell in love with him all over again (I did not know he could be so tough....my knees went weak!)



So, in workibus amor et lust him. Shocking


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi all

1.  I survived the week back after a week in New Orleans!

2.  Lou is coming tonight

3.  My son is home for the weekend

4.  My daughter is coming home for the weekend

5.  My parents are visiting from Florida for the weekend!


Full house this weekend, company coming tomorrow night.   Everyone party!


----------



## lulu (Mar 2, 2007)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> So, in workibus amor et lust him. Shocking




  

But oh so true!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 2, 2007)

Yay for Friday!  

1.  I practiced yoga in the morning SUN today. 
2.  I love my new job I just started this week.
3.  I'm tired but really want to work out later.
4.  Had to many banana cookies last night. 
5.  Shouldnt be any rain today!  HORAY!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> good timing with #'s 2 and 3 redkitty, and heck, #4 too!
> 
> i've just started my friday.
> 
> ...



Hey BT;  Wasn't Frigga Oden's wife, and thus a Norse God?  And aren't the Norse mythologies part fo the viking culture?  Of course I could be mixing up my Gods and Goddesses.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## dgregory (Mar 2, 2007)

*Frustrated Five*

Had first two posts edited
Internet Explorer crashed 6 times today
Forgot towel at swimming pool
filter folder over making coffee
dropped my pasty on muddy floor


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 2, 2007)

Boss out of the office today 
Grilling up a huge seafood dinner for my moms birthday 
Do not have to clean horse poo Sunday 
Coffee good this morning 
Payday


----------



## buckytom (Mar 2, 2007)

gw, it's a little muddled, but yes, frigg, or frigga was a norse goddess. freyja was more in the germanic myth.
there's some dispute over whether they were the same goddess, or different ones (part of a triad of womanhood).
northern germany and norway share a lot of the same mythology, with the names only changing slightly. since many english words are derived from german, the word friday was probably derived from the german form of the myth.

frigg, or frigga, was odin's wife, and either thor's mother, stepmother, or sister, depending on how many horns of mead you've had that day on your longboat.

mein frietag funf:

1. was sick as a dog for the past coupla days, but i'm back in the saddle today.

2. my truck is in the shop so i had to take a bus in today, and got drenched.

3. found out that a leak in my engine cowl caused the electrical harness behind the dash board to rot. it's gonna cost $2k to get it fixed. i'm not too happy about it; last ford that i will ever buy.

4. if it stops raining, i'm going to take a walk over to radio city to get tickets for a kiddie show called "go diego".

5. gotta get some work done now. bbl.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 2, 2007)

1)  woke up to cold weather, bleck 
2)  I am keeping of journal of my food intake
3)  can't work in the garden this weekend due to cold
4)  one of my dog's has to eat diet dog food and she's not talking to me  

#5 - MY NEPHEW SURVIVED THE TORNADO AT ENTERPRISE HIGH SCHOOL IN ALABAMA.  I THANK GOD!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 2, 2007)

Jan, thats crazy...so glad your nephew is ok.  I couldnt believe the pictures..


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy cow Jan! Thats a biggie. Glad he's OK. BT, you've had a week haven't you? Hope today brings you sunshine and sushi.

OK, my early friday five.

1. I'm up and have 3 cups of coffee and a pancake on board. Feeling fine and ready to rock.

2. My kids are home from school today and we are planning to do something fun together once we are all conscious enough to enjoy it. (Gotta love preteens!)

3. I don't work today! WOOHOO! I'm worn right out this week. Between fighting this stupid virus and the physical demands at work this week, stick a fork in me, I'm done.

4. My thighs are screaming. I made the kids at work do a bunch of lunges across the gym and back a few times (I did it with them), and then I made them do the goddess pose for a while. OW!  

5. I have a ton of stuff to do both on the computer and on the phone, but decided to come and mess around for a while before getting down to work. LOL. Going to see whats posted. Ciao!

Hey lulu, don't you just LOVE when your hubby goes all medieval on someone's heinie?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2007)

1. The sun is shining brightly and the sky is the most awesome blue.
2.  Got all my "chores" done sooner than I'd anticipated.
3.  All the ingredients for tonight's dinner are prechopped/diced and set mise en place, so I can rock and roll when the time comes.
4.  We'll be talking with Buck's mother on the phone tonight.  Always a treat.
5.  Will be able to finish two columns I've been working on, which means I'll have a few extra ones in the "bank" so to speak.


----------



## mraa (Mar 2, 2007)

1.  The littlest ChefA is napping right now.
2.  The other ChefA (both my kids' names start with 'A') is being good and not getting into too much trouble (as can be her norm).
3.  I love this forum ~ it's a place I can talk to GROWNUPS and get good recipes and cooking/baking ideas and just talk about non-baby stuff.
4.  I'm catching up on working on my recipe book.
5.  It's a nice day outside and I'm not clueless on dinner, so, we can go outside later.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2007)

1) After a terrible wind and rainstorm last night it was really nice today
2) I had lots of time to get work done this morning
3) I don't have to do any lesson plans this weekend
4) Have a few things coming from ebay and am looking forward to it
5) Going out for Mexican with friends of ours tonight.  WooHoo!

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Mar 2, 2007)

1) payday wasn't as lean as I was expecting (a short previous two weeks in the hours dept.)
2) got an "attaboy" from some computer geeks at work whose document I edited without knowing a thing about what they were writing about
3) get to work next week with some of the coolest people in the world (bomb kickers, aka UXO specialists)
4) dogs haven't thrown up/had an accident on the rug in a week
5) some other kid's mom is driving them all home tonight from the regular Friday night teen outing


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2007)

mraa said:
			
		

> 3.  I love this forum ~ it's a place I can talk to GROWNUPS


Ahhh...I remember those days.  I loved to be in an adult situation where I didn't discuss Kool-Aid and oatmeal cookies and have to tell someone to "eat your peas, they're num num."

It's so nice to carry on a conversation with words that contain more than one syllable.

However, mraa, even though those days can be a bit trying at times, they'll be gone before you know it.  Cherish them, too.  I'm still trying to figure out how my "baby" can be 33-years-old.


----------



## mraa (Mar 2, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> However, mraa, even though those days can be a bit trying at times, they'll be gone before you know it.  Cherish them, too.  I'm still trying to figure out how my "baby" can be 33-years-old.



I do cherish every moment I can.  In fact, I love my kids to death; they just have their trying times, but they're so cute  it's hard to keep from laughing when they're in trouble.


----------



## corazon (Mar 2, 2007)

mraa, how old are your kids?

1.  Started my morning by teaching a modern dance class

2.  I had the most amount of students ever!  The studio was packed!  I hoped they liked it though!

3.  1 kid is asleep and the other is soon to follow.

4.  We have the last dvd of prison break to watch tonight.

5.  night with dh


----------



## mraa (Mar 3, 2007)

corazon, my girl will be 2 in May and my boy will be 6 mos Mar 7.


----------



## corazon (Mar 3, 2007)

mraa said:
			
		

> corazon, my girl will be 2 in May and my boy will be 6 mos Mar 7.


They sure do keep you busy, don't they?


----------



## mraa (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, boy, from sun-up to sundown.  And they're both DRAMATIC.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 16, 2007)

Its FRIDAY!!!!

1.  Today is the first day of my ten day cleanse
2.  Just rented 6 movies from BB for the weekend
3.  All my laundry is done
4.  Really liking my new yoga dvd
5.  2 more months until my next trip home to SF!  yay!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Jerky`s marinading nicely
2. Pure Alc really DOES make you Hiccup
3. Scotch broth is smelling great even in here
4. I`ll be taking a slow walk to my Mothers house to deliver her Mothers day card and stuff in a bit
5. I`ve been informed my next shipment of Supplies will be back on track by Monday and will arrive here soon after


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 16, 2007)

1. It's raining hard today. YAYYY!
2. Got the house cleaned once again.
3.Sent pix of new grandchild to my daughter, the Auntie.
4.Decided on shrimp something for dinner.
5. Will go shopping later. (groceries)


----------



## RMS (Mar 16, 2007)

1.  After 3 glorious days, It's raining hard here too.  (We need it)
2.  Making homemade pizza tonight.
3.  The weekend is finally here. ( need some extra sleep)
4.  My son now has his driver's license,  (no more mom taxi)
5.  Nothing horrible happened this week.  Thank you God!


----------



## sattie (Mar 16, 2007)

1.  I'm awake
2.  Chilly but beautiful day
3.  I'm NOT oncall this weekend
4.  I just drank a red bull and feel kinda yucky
5.  I see a nap in the near future!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Our Friend is coming over for drinks and dessert tonight.
2. I have to clean house and do some yard work today.
3. My morning coffee is tasting really good this morning.
4. Paul loved the dinner I cooked last night... I hated it.
5. Looking forward to a night out with friends tomorrow.


----------



## corazon (Mar 16, 2007)

1.  Going to a show tonight
2.  Didn't have to teach today
3.  Chocolate Chip pancakes for breakfast
4.  All my boys are downstairs playing "punk dad"
5.  It's raining here too.  Who'd of thought?


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Husband back from vacation 
2. Didn't have to clean stalls today
3.Have had quite a few customers 
4. Sold a Big Green Egg to a lucky client (They will be eating great food tonight) 
5. The weather will be beautiful this weekend.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 16, 2007)

1 - Mr HB is getting home early.

2 - The dogs look so cute watching for him, on the couch.

3 - We're having a lo-cal delicious meal.

4 - There is no housework to do this weekend.  Even the laundry is finished.

5 - Tomorrow we're heading for the nursery to pick out more plants for the garden!


----------



## lulu (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Made a great soup
2. Landlord caused problems, so had to see our lawyer and call the police!
3. As consequence got to see more of DH today (silver linings!)
4. While we were out bought some amazing pizza to have with supper
5. Had a yummy, yummy on the sofa and hugging meal


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 23, 2007)

1.The weather couldn't be nicer
2. My mom is making me a birthday dinner this weekend (Seafood, I hope)
3. My Company just got a HUGE contract with a builder to supply all their outdoor kitchen needs.
4.Getting my commissions today.
5. It's not Monday


----------



## mraa (Mar 23, 2007)

1.  DH is here today
2.  I just bought a beautiful piece of beef for pot roast (and under $2).
3.  I just took pictures @ Walmart of the littlest and got a bunch free.
4.  Enjoying Long john Silver's for lunch.
5.  Tomorrow is Saturday and the kids are gonna get their pix taken w/the Easter bunny!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2007)

1.  cold and rainy
2. it's clean the house day.
3. company for dinner tomorrow
4. Gonna take a nap soon
5. Grilled cheese and tomato soup for dinner.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 23, 2007)

1. I finally got a goodnight sleep last night , so I got up rested this morning.
2. Two friends came over this morning and helped  DH go and get my new freezer from Sears.
3. Went for my daily walk. It's about 60 out today.
4. On my walk I saw a blind man learning to walk with his white cane. I said a prayer for him, and thanked God for his blessings to me and my family.
5. Just on my way to the kitchen to make my 2:00 afternoon cup of caffine free coffee.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 23, 2007)

I love Fridays!

1.  I mopped my super dirty floor and now its shinning!
2.  2 more days of liquid diet and I can eat again (I miss food)
3.  Going to the mall tomorrow with the boy for some shopping!
4.  Yoga was wonderful today and we took the mutt for a walk.
5.  Ive lost 8 pounds. 

Hope all of you have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 23, 2007)

there's just a few minutes of friday left, but here goes:

1. i'll be happy when the ncaa tourney is over. 67 hours this week; curse you, dr. naismith. another evil canadian, subverting our peach baskets.

2. my damaged right shoulder rotator cuff is killing me. lifting a 40+ lb. squirmy 3 year old isn't doing it any good. the doc says i need an operation, but is skeptical of my future career as a pianist.

3. the shrimp pad thai that i made tonight sucked. it was the suckiest bunch of sucky noodles that ever sucked.

4. it's almost saturday. good for fighting, and bellies full of beer. and yellow brick roads. my singing sucks, too.

5. does anyone get my jokes?


----------



## corazon (Mar 24, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> there's just a few minutes of friday left, but here goes:
> 
> 1. i'll be happy when the ncaa tourney is over. 67 hours this week; curse you, dr. naismith. another evil canadian, subverting our peach baskets.
> 
> ...


 
I get your sucky joke.  The other ones made me laugh even if I didn't get the references.

45 minutes left of my friday, so here goes...

1.  Finished choreographing my piece today, though I'm not sure if I like it.
2.  Had one of my favorite dinners
3.  Spent most of the day with my 3 favorite boys
4.  I can hear Aidan talking in his sleep
5.  Played belly tickles with Callum tonight.  It's his favorite game.  He lifts up his shirt and says "belly," then runs straight for me.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 30, 2007)

It's that time again!

1.  I am STILL sick. 
2.  My Amazon order showed up today (I got Kitchen Confidential!)
3.  I had a wonderful conversation with my Daddy last night.
4.  I had yummy coffee this morning, first cup in 2 weeks! 
5.  I love reading everyones replies to this thread!

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## lulu (Mar 30, 2007)

1. its my birthday!
2. moving flats this weekend...yippee!
3. my cats are uber cuddly today (wondering why we are packing again I guess!)
4. My jeans are way to big, meaning I have lost some weight!
5. I am in a very happy mood today!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2007)

1. haven't slept much all week, so i'm really beat. thankfully, i'm taking tomorrow off to go to p.a. for the weekend.

2. looking forward to the crayola factory, and an easter bunny train ride and egg hunt. hope the weather cooperates.

3. waiting to hear blood test results for our maine coon. he's been sick, but recently is back to humping our clothes and growling with a mouthful of sleeve or pants leg, so i think he's better.

4. i'm smiling thing of something my son did last night. he was getting whiney and wanted to be carried everywhere, so i obliged.
then my wife walked in and said "oh boy, you're really getting over on dad, aren't you?", to which he tried to hide a wry smile by burying his face in my chest, then bursting into an uncontrollable giggle, and then tried to change the subject, then started kissing and hugging everyone.
it was really funny, and i'm glad he knows he can count on me.

5. gotta think up a good prank to pull this sunday, and a good victim.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 20, 2007)

Guess what day it is!?

1.  I got my haircut and it looks so much better!  (Just a trim)
2.  The boy is coming home tonight! 
3.  The furry mutt and I had a nice long early morning walk.
4.  All my laundry is done.
5.  Brunch tomorrow, then shopping, then off to see Blades of Glory!!!



Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 21, 2007)

I haven't gotten to bed yet, so it is still Friday for me.  LOL

1. Went to work just a half day
2. Went to job fair
3. Was offered a job and signed letter of intent to hire
4. Drove to my "new" school to look it over
5. Went to funeral home for our friend's mom's viewing  

Mostly a very good day.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2007)

-speak to my Mom
-prep an avon bag
-get a few drinks so i can pass by my culinary school & see what's cookin', possibly see Chef.
-cook dinner
-prep some items that i un-prepped to get to that hospital.


----------



## corazon (Apr 27, 2007)

Friday is here again!

1. Spent some of my morning outside.  It was so nice!  We have a hanging chair, the deck is covered and it was raining.  Hot tea in hand.
2. Kids are watching the muppet show, that show is great!
3. Going to a "meeting" tonight.  It will be fun.  It's for the dance company I'm involved in.  We will be looking at choreography for next season.
4. dh should be home from work soon.  Cross your fingers that he got some sleep last night.  I should put a sign on the door that says No Grumps Allowed. 
5. Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## lulu (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, it really feels like Friday too!

1. We,ve got another public holiday coming up, on Tuesday, so its going to be almost as good as a long weekend, if not better, because after the day off there will only be 3 working days!!
2. Both my cats celebrate their birthday tomorrow ( in style, I hope!)
3. THEN, on the hoilday next week its DH's birthday!  (birthday cake, yay!)
4. One of the tomato plants is just budding its first flowers!!
5. In a weird week in my "online world" I had a great compliment from some DC friends.  

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND EVERYBODY!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 27, 2007)

1. Trying to finish off some last bits of work this evening.
2. Hiring van tomorrow and at long, long last moving after months of toing and froing.
3. Taking one cat with us tomorrow.
4. Taking the last two cats on Sunday.
5. A bit nervous about living in a tent for a few months while house is made habitable by winter...


----------



## JoAnn L. (Apr 27, 2007)

Got my hair washed.

Washed the sheets and hung them out to dry.(it finally stopped raining).

Took a nice long walk (I always say my rosary when I walk).

Went to Sam's to get gas for the car.( The nice man who works there filled it up for me again).

Happened on some garage sales. Got lots of books for 25 cents each.

All in all, it has been a beautiful day. Sitting here I can hear some doves cooing. Sweet!!


----------



## redkitty (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Friday to all!!!

1.  I walked 4.5 miles in the lovely sunshine today.
2.  Currently on my second Rum Cocktail enjoying sun in the garden.
3.  Only 23 more days until our vacation in Spain.
4.  Tomorrow we are meeting friends in town for Cider Saturday.
5.  Lovely pink roses are blooming in our back garden.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 10, 2007)

1.  James will be home in a few hours, for the weekend.  Yay!
2.  Our air conditioner is working (supposed to get up to 105 today)
3.  My latest kidney stone episode is over (tiny bit of soreness today, but haven't even needed Tylenol, let alone Hydrocodone)
4.  Cubbie (our dog) is lying on his back, sound asleep--he can always make me laugh!
5.  I got to sleep in my own bed last night!**

 Barbara

**I was in too big a hurry yesterday and locked my keys in the house.  The locksmith wanted $50 to let me in.  Since James was going to be back today, I wasn't willing to pay that.  I could have stayed with friends.  Fortunately our neighbor was able to get me in the house (luckily it took long enough that if anyone else ever tried, the neighbors would all get suspicious and check it out!  lol)


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2007)

1.  Found wonderful peaches  and nectarines today  (won't last long)
2. Found spray starch that has disappeared from the markets for 3 months
3.  The setting sun on the Esil River was absolutely gorgeous---the water was brimming with oranges and reds---so beautiful, thank you, Higher Being for such a wonderful sight
4.  I have such wonderful friends here---all races and mixes---the upside to being an expat here
5.  To be alive, free, and happy


----------



## redkitty (Jan 25, 2008)

It's been so long since we played Friday Five!!!!  Five things about your Friday!!  Hope you all have a lovely weekend!!!

1.  No rain today (no sun, but no rain!)
2.  Currently finishing off a lovely bottle of Rioja.
3.  The boy has not had as much pain today. 
4.  Going to watch a movie tonight.
5.  Got a great email from my Dad before he left to play golf!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 25, 2008)

Got the laundry done early.

Went and got my hair cut. Turned out great.

Went shopping at Target and got everything I was looking for.

Got two great books at Borders on making smoothies, they were on clearence.

Had all green lights on the way home. Yeah!!

So far it's been a wonderful day.


----------



## corazon (Jan 25, 2008)

glad you bumped this thread. I had forgotten about it. 
1 going to San Juan Island for the weekend
2 its sunny!
3 have a dance performance, so hotel room is free
4 my family gets to come
5 we are on the ferry now

Whohoo! Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 25, 2008)

Have fun!!!

1. My cat followed me around this morning just like a little puppy dog.
2. Stargate is on to night and LOST starts next week!!
3. A customer brought us bagles for lunch.  Yummy!!
4. Hubby just promised me a back rub tonight.
5. And the most important... I met son's girlfriend this morning. She's really nice,  I like her!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2008)

1. James is coming home for the weekend! 
2. Cubbie has been very affectionate today.
3. I'm eating tortilla chips (home-made, so less salt and ankle swelling) and salsa for lunch (I know, but I love them!)
4. It is freezing outside, but the sun is shining nice and bright
5. I can count to 5!  (LOL--okay, couldn't think of anything!)

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Friday Five--where to begin

I'm now on the other side of the continent if you live in the USA--back in Kazakhstan!

Hubby really glad to see me.
Two friends met me at the airport with balloons and bubbly which we drank out of yellow plastic cups.
Got home to a nice clean, warm apartment--it's minus 30 now.
Met a new person at work and we hit if off
Life is good


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2008)

thank you Barbara for the karma---just letting you know that you're being given it in spirit as I can't otherwise......


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2008)

corazon said:


> glad you bumped this thread. I had forgotten about it.
> 1 going to San Juan Island for the weekend
> 2 its sunny!
> 3 have a dance performance, so hotel room is free
> ...


  !.Have fun
2.have fun
3.have fun
4. have fun
5. have fun


----------



## redkitty (Feb 8, 2008)

Five things about your Friday!!!

1.  It's sunny today!!! (YAY!) 
2.  Had a lovely raspberry & mango crepe with whipped cream for lunch!
3.  Found a cute little red purse today, my valentines day pressie! 
4.  The dog is super spunky, (she's been unwell lately)
5.  Did I mention it's sunny here today!!!???!!! 

Happy Friday!  Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## sattie (Feb 8, 2008)

1.  Got Binky Boy in my lap as I work... errr... ummm... welp, I'm busted!  Surfing DC!!!
2.  A beautiful day at a top out of 70 degrees, perfect for a nice run!
3.  Get to cook dinner tonight!  Not sure what tho.
4.  Going in for some lab work... (UGH... not so fun for me!)
5.  Got another day to make a difference!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 8, 2008)

1. got the 5am bus to the city, then skated across 42nd and up 5th ave. to our morning news studio. i wish those guys who pressure wash the sidewalks would watch where they're spraying. inline skates and wet roads don't mix. 

2. i'm outta here soon, so it's back to the port authority on drier but much more busy streets.

3. dw's going to to the malls to return/exchange gifts, so the house will become a man cave for the afternoon. i have to work another double tomorrow, so it's only fair to give her some time off today.

4. i'm hoping to take my boy food shopping for some nice fish for dinner.

5. need to start looking into skiing plans for presidents' week.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 8, 2008)

1. I have the day off today!!!  YIpppppee!!
2. Going to the tanning booth...yes, I know it's bad but it feels so good!!!
3.  We're going to make sushi for dinner tonight.
4. Talked to son's girlfriend last night, we've made plans to meet for coffee on Monday. I'm very excited.
5.  Stargate is on tonight and we get to watch the LOST episode we missed last night.


----------



## corazon (Feb 8, 2008)

1. Scrubbed the bathroom floor after putting it off for the last two months. 
2. Talked with my mom
3. Callum peed in the toilet today, with no prompting. 
4. Got all my work done so that when the kids go to sleep I can relax
5. Am currently snuggling with a great boy on  the couch. He's getting sleepy.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 18, 2008)

Happy Friday to you all!

1.  I think I might have broken my little toe this morning when I smashed it into one of my dumbbells.    It's purple, swollen and hurts.
2.  Making sangria later for tomorrow, will definitely be having a glass or two!
3.  Got up early and walked the dog even though I was limping. 
4.  It's another awful cold, windy and grey day here, trying hard to not let it depress me even more.
5.  Watching Ratatouille because it always cheers me up!!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend and those of you getting sunshine, please soak up some for me too!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 18, 2008)

Happy Friday, redkitty!

1. Eating a slice of pizza right now - breakfast of champions 
2. Expecting a high of 80*F today - going to have lunch outside somewhere
3. Need to clean the downstairs tonight - having a dinner party tomorrow
4. I also want to pot up the lime tree I bought last weekend
5. Going for the third time to a restaurant celebrating 10 years in business by offering 10 entrees for $10 each - mom and stepdad are coming with us this time

Have a good one!


----------



## redkitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Five things about your Friday!!!

1.  I woke up feeling rested....yay!
2.  Going to lunch with my parents today.
3.  Burning Man crafting with my girlfriends tonight.
4.  About to enjoy a second cup of Peets coffee!
5.  Only 18 more days until I leave for Burning Man!!!!

Happy Friday to all!


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

1. It rained last night, now I don't have to water my grass!
2. I'm going to visit the in-laws today.
3. I got to play golf with my toddler.
4. My son wants me to color with him now.
5. I got to read great posts by you folks.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 8, 2008)

1. Im trying a new recipe today!
2. My hubby gets paid today!
3. My hubby has off on sunday!
4. My boys are playing together...peacefully!!
5. I still have some gas left in my van lol


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 8, 2008)

#1) Im on vacation at 7pm EST 
#2) Im going to spend sunday and monday with my wife alone in our house (PA)
#3) Freinds Benefit in memory of there child tomorrow, (should raise alot of money)
#4) This board is very active today
#5) My manager is working from hometoday.


----------



## sattie (Aug 8, 2008)

1.  Slightly over cast and cooler today with a chance of rain
2.  Grocery shopping to be done... I like to grocery shop!
3.  Can't decide if I will cook or go out... but definately gonna squeeze in some CFS somewhere!
4.  I'm blessed!
5.  I miss my mom and dad.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

1. We arrived home safe and sound
2.  I'm home and the ac works--no ac in the Swiss hotels for the whole week....awful
3.  DC is still online
4.  Went to a wonderful dinner tonight and met so many new and old friends---new friend thinks I'm funny...will try and get together soon
5.  Had lots of jokes to go thru that were great and emails from friends and outlaws


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 8, 2008)

1 - The kitchen floor is filthy beyond belief !
2 -  There was nothing good in the mail today.
3 - It's thundering.
4 -I'm making peach pie !
5 -DH is taking a nap, his office has summer hours and they leave at 3 PM !


----------



## babetoo (Aug 8, 2008)

1. my cough and cold are a little better.
2. my granddaughter came to help me. 
3. my friend called this morning to see how i was. 
4. it is not quite as hot as yesterday.
5. d.c. kept me busy since i can't focus on reading.

babe


----------



## The Z (Aug 8, 2008)

1. The cleaning service came today and the house is spic n span.
2. I'm going dancing with the love of my life.
3. I have a slight beer buzz.
4. All of our foster kittens (4) are getting over their kitty colds.
5. I'm looking forward to my first attempt at 'Tastee Sandwiches' this weekend (recipe to follow... but only if I'm impressed).


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2008)

friday's over now, but:

1. worked until 8am
2. went to nj state fair
3. rode an elephant
4. ate lots of good stuff
5. now i'm back to work. 8 more midnight shifts to go.


----------



## luvs (Aug 9, 2008)

1-yins guys
2-steelers opener
3-music
4-found my sunglasses
5-gonna sleepy-bye soon


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 9, 2008)

1) - Packing to work in Virginia for a week.
2) - Made Tortillas last night - First time.
3) - Have Tortilla problems to iron out.
4) - Weather this AM is Great in NJ.
5) - Loaf of NYT w/Herbes Du Provence ready to go n the oven.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 21, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> #1) Im on vacation at 7pm EST
> #2) Im going to spend sunday and monday with my wife alone in our house (PA)
> #3) Freinds Benefit in memory of there child tomorrow, (should raise alot of money)
> #4) This board is very active today
> #5) My manager is working from hometoday.


_how was your vacation?
I pm'd you with that info.
please resend me that cookie recipe so I can do it today, no pressure_


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 21, 2008)

Vaca was good and some what relaxing.  
I sent it to you.

Let me know how it comes out.  no pressure lol


----------

